# TinBoats.net is moving to a new hosting provider.



## Jim (Aug 21, 2012)

I am moving the site to a dedicated Virtual Private server. It will triple the monthly hosting fee  , but worth it in my opinion. Not having to worry about someone else's website taking down the shared server is awesome. 

So to transfer 12+GB of data from one hosting company to another is going to take a long time....It is what it is. After the homepage, forum, email, photo gallery, tapatalk and all the other stuff are moved over and tested, we will then change the name servers over. 

What does all this mean? It should be seamless. But working in the IT field I can tell you for sure there will be some hiccups. 

You might have to delete your old cookies, but I am not sure of that. 

In any case email me at [email protected] if you are having issues after the move and I will help you get fixed up.


----------



## Gramps50 (Aug 22, 2012)

Good luck hope all goes well. It will be nice to have TB on it's own server. Need any help testing or anything give me a holler. I hope it's going on a Linux server, much better IMHP. 

I spent 20 some years in IT and your right for what ever reason the best laid plans always see to find cliches
.


----------



## Jim (Aug 22, 2012)

Yes Linux based. \/ 

100GB of Space, 6000GB of Bandwidth, 2048 Ram

100% uptime guarantee (no such thing really, you know.....being in IT)


Also just found it is 16GB of Data moving.......ouch.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Aug 22, 2012)

Does this finally mean we are going to have the All Ahab All The Time Network? Cuase people will like that!


----------



## fender66 (Aug 22, 2012)

Sounds like a nice improvement. Especially if we don't have to "wait on the server" anymore.

BTW...I posted this yesterday. :roll:


----------



## Jim (Aug 23, 2012)

I have disallowed attachments and avatars to allow my guy to move 91,000+ files (16 GB) from the old host to the new host. We dont want to miss any so none will be allowed to be added.

The move has begun, so you might notice even more of a performance hit.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Aug 23, 2012)

Can you disallow BassAddict? That would really speed things up!


----------



## BassAddict (Aug 23, 2012)

Captain Ahab said:


> Can you disallow BassAddict? That would really speed things up!



A far better idea would be to disallow Ahab, the site would still be slow cause im here, but far less annoying.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Aug 23, 2012)

BassAddict said:


> Captain Ahab said:
> 
> 
> > Can you disallow BassAddict? That would really speed things up!
> ...



See, he is clogging up the site with unneeded (and unwanted) posts! Disallow BassAddict!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BassAddict (Aug 23, 2012)

Captain Ahab said:


> BassAddict said:
> 
> 
> > Captain Ahab said:
> ...



Jims IT guy must of forgotten cause im still here!! Question tho, where did all the pictures go?


----------



## Jim (Aug 23, 2012)

Pictures are offline for the move!


----------



## Jim (Aug 23, 2012)

We are moving the site to a dedicated Virtual Private server because we have outgrown our current "home" which was a shared server with a bunch of sites on it. For the last couple of weeks there has been really slow page loading and wait times. The hosting company was giving me the run around even though all the members (from around the country) were complaining. The hosting company said it was just me and my network. :roll: 

I do this for a living, and check my site from multiple locations. I know within 2 minutes when the site is down or acting funny. I get alerts, emails, text messages. :LOL2: 

Paranoid? Maybe........

so the future holds a dedicated server with no one to mess with us anymore! :beer:


----------



## theyyounggun (Aug 23, 2012)

Hope everything goes well!

I know that it will take a while but what is a while?


----------



## Gramps50 (Aug 24, 2012)

Good Luck, Jim hope everything goes well.


----------



## Jim (Aug 24, 2012)

theyyounggun said:


> Hope everything goes well!
> 
> I know that it will take a while but what is a while?




not sure! but 16GB of files from one host to another over a public network= a long time for sure, maybe a few days.


----------



## Jim (Aug 24, 2012)

Back for the most part! :beer:

The attachments are being worked on. If you notice anything else, please report it here.


----------



## DocWatson (Aug 25, 2012)

Jim said:


> Back for the most part! :beer:
> 
> The attachments are being worked on. If you notice anything else, please report it here.


Jim.... only thing I notice is that the site is too damn fast !!!!! I'm older and I just can't keep up.  :LOL2: :LOL2: 

Congratulations on a GREAT upgrade to an already GREAT site !!!! =D> =D> =D> 8)


----------



## BassAddict (Aug 25, 2012)

Jim said:


> If you notice anything else, please report it here.



Ahab is still a member? I thought we 'discussed' this Jim!


----------



## Jim (Aug 25, 2012)

Attachments should be resolved within the next 12 hours. 

Some small back end Bologna issues but going good so far.


----------



## DocWatson (Aug 25, 2012)

Jim said:


> Attachments should be resolved within the next 12 hours.
> 
> Some small back end Bologna issues but going good so far.


"back end Bologna" ???? Local slang for Pain in The Ass ??? :wink: :roll: :LOL2:


----------



## Jim (Aug 25, 2012)

DocWatson said:


> Jim said:
> 
> 
> > Attachments should be resolved within the next 12 hours.
> ...



yes! You know those things you take for granted like board email systems and what not. Plus DNS is updating and it has not for me yet. 

I fludhed DNS, deleted cookies and cache, rebooted......I am still going to the old site. :lol:

I am this close to editing my hosts file. :LOL2:


----------



## Zum (Aug 25, 2012)

Really liking this upgrade,nice to be able to go through posts quickly.
Thanks.


----------



## fender66 (Aug 25, 2012)

I think BA and Ahab are still here. I guess you couldn't fix that? #-o


----------



## TheMaestro (Aug 25, 2012)

Wow way faster! Thanks for doing this!


----------



## Jim (Aug 25, 2012)

TheMaestro said:


> Wow way faster! Thanks for doing this!



That is the only thing I wanted to hear from you guys! :beer:


----------



## BassAddict (Aug 25, 2012)

fender66 said:


> I think BA and Ahab are still here. I guess you couldn't fix that? #-o



The only explanation for Ahab being here is i guess my check didn't clear yet......


----------



## sixgun86 (Aug 25, 2012)

The "Tin boat gear link, aka Shop" is not working. :mrgreen:


----------



## Jim (Aug 25, 2012)

sixgun86 said:


> The "Tin boat gear link, aka Shop" is not working. :mrgreen:



Yes I am aware! All the links from the homepage are still not working. We are on it though.


----------



## PATRIOT2 (Aug 25, 2012)

Jim said:


> I have disallowed attachments and avatars to allow my guy to move 91,000+ files (16 GB) from the old host to the new host. We dont want to miss any so none will be allowed to be added.
> 
> The move has begun, so you might notice even more of a performance hit.



Here's hoping the attachments function will come back up on the new server after the move?


----------



## DocWatson (Aug 26, 2012)

Jim said:


> DocWatson said:
> 
> 
> > Jim said:
> ...


I know your head is in "The Cloud" (pun intended) with this move, but I thought you'd get the double entendre.... back end Bologna - pain in the ass :wink: :LOL2: 

Good God Man !!!! Edit your _Hosts File_ !?!?!?!?! [-X :LOL2:


----------



## Jim (Aug 26, 2012)

PATRIOT2 said:


> Jim said:
> 
> 
> > I have disallowed attachments and avatars to allow my guy to move 91,000+ files (16 GB) from the old host to the new host. We dont want to miss any so none will be allowed to be added.
> ...




Yes that function will be back, and all the attachments will be back also.


----------



## HANGEYE (Aug 26, 2012)

MOVING??? Now i've got to pack up all the stuff in the house, stop the mail, get a forwarding address, clean out the garage........CLEAN OUT THE GARAGE :shock: , frorget it, I'm staying right where I am.


----------



## Alphawolf (Aug 26, 2012)

sixgun86 said:


> The "Tin boat gear link, aka Shop" is not working. :mrgreen:



All links on the home page have been fixed.


----------



## DocWatson (Aug 26, 2012)

Alphawolf said:


> sixgun86 said:
> 
> 
> > The "Tin boat gear link, aka Shop" is not working. :mrgreen:
> ...


Thanks for all your hard work. =D> =D> =D> 

Oh yeah..... Jim too. :wink: :LOL2: 

Seriously, big thanks and congrats to you both on such a quick, seamless transition. 8) 8) 8)


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Aug 26, 2012)

I'm loving this setup. Lightning fast and pics are loaded so much better. Great work guys. Tinboats.net is now an ultra-elite site. Way better than before. Thanks Jim and Alphawolf.


----------



## nlester (Aug 26, 2012)

Looks good - I hit a couple of slow times switching screens but most of the time, my response time is excellent. 

My Photobucket attachments are loading quickly on my old posts with good response time on the zoom feature.

On the main frames, we use to do most of our data transfer with tape, When we consolidated or changed sites, we rented private jets. Networks are so much better now days.

Excellent job so far with minimal down time.


----------



## Jim (Aug 27, 2012)

Still working on some odds and ends to tweak regarding the forum and the database for tuning.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Aug 27, 2012)

Tried to get on around 7 am EST and the site was offline - got an error message


----------



## Alphawolf (Aug 27, 2012)

Captain Ahab said:


> Tried to get on around 7 am EST and the site was offline - got an error message


That was moi tuning the server. All is fine now though also all pictures should now be showing and you guys/gals are good to go. [-o<
Enjoy!!


----------



## Gramps50 (Aug 28, 2012)

Everything for me seems to be working fine, I am however noticing some slowness from time to time but nothing like before. 

I'm going to clear my cache and delete my TBN cookies and see if that makes a difference.


----------



## Jim (Aug 28, 2012)

Gramps50 said:


> Everything for me seems to be working fine, I am however noticing some slowness from time to time but nothing like before.
> 
> I'm going to clear my cache and delete my TBN cookies and see if that makes a difference.



yes we are aware of this and are working on it.


----------



## Gramps50 (Aug 28, 2012)

Jim said:


> Gramps50 said:
> 
> 
> > Everything for me seems to be working fine, I am however noticing some slowness from time to time but nothing like before.
> ...



Okay then I won't do anything on this end til you get it sorted out.

I have used this to test sites and pages https://gtmetrix.com/


----------



## novaman (Aug 29, 2012)

Thanks Jim & Alphawolf =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> Not being an internet gearhead, I can only imagine the headaches You guys have gone through. Thanks again for such a neat site to go to. Here's to You :beer:


----------



## gillhunter (Aug 29, 2012)

novaman said:


> Thanks Jim & Alphawolf =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> Not being an internet gearhead, I can only imagine the headaches You guys have gone through. Thanks again for such a neat site to go to. Here's to You :beer:



X2+ Great site!!! =D> =D> =D> :beer: :beer:

(notice that I probably drink more beer than Novaman :LOL2: )


----------



## Rippen Lips (Aug 31, 2012)

Site loading very slow for me tonight. FireFox


----------



## Gramps50 (Sep 1, 2012)

Rippen Lips said:


> Site loading very slow for me tonight. FireFox



Same here, FF also, once it loaded it seemed okay but the initial load was terrible.

Just tried it again 11:33 pm cdt, it was super fast....... :roll:


----------



## Jim (Sep 1, 2012)

I have noticed it to guys. My forum guy is aware and is looking at the problem.


----------



## Scott1298 (Sep 1, 2012)

My site loading is slow today too, kinda hit and miss whether I even get it. I navigate away and do something else, then come back and get on, but often very slowly. But it's such a great site, I keep coming back =D>


----------



## Jim (Sep 1, 2012)

I might be moving the site again, stay tuned. :?


----------



## Jim (Sep 3, 2012)

alright then...................

It looks like we are going to be moving the forum again, same host but a different Physical server. If that does not fix the spotty performance I will be moving the site to a newer host. I will give as much warning as possible. 

Thanks for your patience guys!


----------



## Gramps50 (Sep 3, 2012)

Thank you Jim for this site and always trying to make it better. Moving to a new server on the same host should be easier and faster than the last time, fingers crossed here. Good luck!!

If we can do anything just holler.


----------



## Brine (Sep 4, 2012)

I don't know if I'm in good enough shape for a move like this. 

Leave no man behind folks...


----------



## DocWatson (Sep 4, 2012)

Glad I didn't unpack !! :LOL2:


----------



## Gramps50 (Sep 4, 2012)

Starting Sunday I'll be out of time for 2 weeks so that would be a great time for me. ;-)


----------



## Gramps50 (Sep 6, 2012)

FYI: The last couple of days I have not noticed any slow down at all, loads fast and is responsive when browsing the forums.


----------



## Jim (Sep 6, 2012)

Gramps50 said:


> FYI: The last couple of days I have not noticed any slow down at all, loads fast and is responsive when browsing the forums.



I know, that is the problem. We are trying to identify what causes the sporadic, temporary decline in performance.


----------



## Jim (Sep 16, 2012)

Looks like we will be moving forward with the move to a new physical server. We are just hashing out the details to minimize down time. There will be an IP change, but it should be seamless for you the end user. I am hoping some time within the next week or so.


----------



## Jim (Sep 19, 2012)

Holy crap! Never want to go through that again! #-o #-o #-o #-o #-o


----------



## BassAddict (Sep 19, 2012)

Jim said:


> Holy crap! Never want to go through that again! #-o #-o #-o #-o #-o



I blame Ahab!


----------



## gillhunter (Sep 19, 2012)

Jim said:


> Holy crap! Never want to go through that again! #-o #-o #-o #-o #-o



Jim, Glad you got it back up and running =D> =D> ! I was really missing my TinBoats "fix" with my morning coffee!!!!!


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Sep 19, 2012)

gillhunter said:


> Jim said:
> 
> 
> > Holy crap! Never want to go through that again! #-o #-o #-o #-o #-o
> ...




I am glad to - I was starting to get the shakes :beer:


----------



## Jim (Sep 19, 2012)

I work in Information Technology, so I know how very important clear and effective communication is when dealing with upgrades, moves, change management......etc. There was none with this move. I also know that there was a language barrier that complicated things even more. I could tell from the responses that Nazir, Ahmed, and Samir were giving me, that they were not from around here so I know there was going to be a challenge with my wants and needs. But this was over the top. Coupled with the fact that I was given the wrong information TWICE it just delayed the process. 

Anywho, not to vent too much :LOL2: 

I just want everything to work smoothly.


----------



## sixgun86 (Sep 19, 2012)

fool4fish1226 said:


> I am glad to - I was starting to get the shakes :beer:



Withdraws here as well. Just look at my Avatar. That's a normal day.


----------



## moberg12 (Sep 19, 2012)

I can only view the site from my phone. I've tried all 3 browsers!!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Sep 19, 2012)

Jim said:


> I work in Information Technology, so I know how very important clear and effective communication is when dealing with upgrades, moves, change management......etc. There was none with this move. I also know that there was a language barrier that complicated things even more. I could tell from the responses that Nazir, Ahmed, and Samir were giving me, that they were not from around here so I know there was going to be a challenge with my wants and needs. But this was over the top. Coupled with the fact that I was given the wrong information TWICE it just delayed the process.
> 
> Anywho, not to vent too much :LOL2:
> 
> I just want everything to work smoothly.




I blame the usual suspects

BassAddict, Popeye, Fish"in"cop, Redbug, Fender (most likely it was Fender) and a few others who shall not be named


----------



## HANGEYE (Sep 19, 2012)

Glad things are all good with the move. A day without TinBoats gets me a bit on edge.


----------



## BassGeek54 (Sep 19, 2012)

I am SO glad Tinboats is back up...that was a scary dy yesterday.

In honor of National Talk Like A Pirate Day ---- Ahoy to all my maties at Tinboats!


----------



## Jim (Sep 19, 2012)

moberg12 said:


> I can only view the site from my phone. I've tried all 3 browsers!!



Flush your DNS possibly

Start>Run> ipconfig /flushdns


----------



## moberg12 (Sep 19, 2012)

Jim said:


> moberg12 said:
> 
> 
> > I can only view the site from my phone. I've tried all 3 browsers!!
> ...



Didn't help still get open dns with all 3 browsers at work and at home.


----------



## rickybobbybend (Sep 19, 2012)

Wow, nice to have it back again. I was Jones'n pretty bad. Getting cranky, couldn't concentrate, told myself I could do without it whenever I decided. But...
So Jim, many thanks. Now I'm afraid to log off


----------



## joseph101088 (Sep 19, 2012)

had an eventful day on the boat monday. tried to share new ideas on here and was lost when i got that error measage. didnt know i could have withdraws from a forum. happy to have it back


----------



## moberg12 (Sep 20, 2012)

moberg12 said:


> Didn't help still get open dns with all 3 browsers at work and at home.



Whatever the problem was it has been fixed, Hooray!!


----------



## muffin (Sep 20, 2012)

moberg12 said:


> moberg12 said:
> 
> 
> > Didn't help still get open dns with all 3 browsers at work and at home.
> ...



i'll second that. i was kinda lonely not being able to lurk around


----------



## nick4203 (Sep 20, 2012)

my last few days at work have been long thank goodness tinboats is back online

allways a good way to burn off a work day by surfing the site all day off and on between the work


----------



## nlester (Oct 7, 2012)

nlester said:


> Jim said:
> 
> 
> > I work in Information Technology, so I know how very important clear and effective communication is when dealing with upgrades, moves, change management......etc. There was none with this move. I also know that there was a language barrier that complicated things even more. I could tell from the responses that Nazir, Ahmed, and Samir were giving me, that they were not from around here so I know there was going to be a challenge with my wants and needs. But this was over the top. Coupled with the fact that I was given the wrong information TWICE it just delayed the process.
> ...



I had been recovering from an eye operation when this occurred but my vision is 20/20 now and you did well. It sounds like a IT project I did involving Mexico and New Zealand. It took me over a week before I could understand the "English", the New Zealand crew was using in the conference calls and to realize that every answer from Mexico was "SI", whither they understood me or not. 

One day, the IT crew from the New Zealand crew was in Mexico for acceptance testing and they told me that because of technical dificulties, the Mexican IT center would be down for about 3 hours, but I knew that the Mexican team was playing the New Zealand "All Blacks" in the World Cup. Both groups went to the Cantina to watch the game.

I came out of that saying, "I never want to be in charge of anything again."

You did a good job, belated congratulations.


----------

